# What type of brush is best for a Golden? Please HELP :)



## tahill

Hello. I was wondering what you all thought was the best kind of brush for a Golden? This is my first Golden and want to get the best. Thank you in advance for your advice.


----------



## Tanyac

Hi

I use a regular brush first, followed by a slicker. The slicker helps to remove any dead undercoat pretty well. Finally, I comb through all the feathering with a wide tooth comb. It's important to get to all the areas underneath too (be careful the slicker isn't sharp) as matts can form which can only really then be cut out.

Good luck


----------



## Rainheart

I have a rake that I use first and then a slicker brush. Those are the only ones I have so far. I'd like to get a mars coat king (I think that is the name) at some point, but they are pricey.


----------



## goldensrbest

I use a rake first,then a comb, then a pin brush,then a slicker,for my crew.


----------



## Molly's Mum

When Molly was a puppy I used a regular soft bristled brush. Now I use a slicker for her body and a comb for the feathers. I have a rake and used that when she was moulting, followed by the slicker. The slicker that I have has rubber tips/balls at the ends so it's softer against the skin.

Medium Ball Pin Slicker Brush for Cats and Dogs by Mikki - Pets at Home


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I love my Chris Christensen T brush. It's the first one T-Brushes for Pet Grooming, Show Dogs & Cats (16mm) Also have a metal comb that I use on Cody's ears.


----------



## goldensrbest

penny & maggie's mom said:


> i love my chris christensen t brush. It's the first one t-brushes for pet grooming, show dogs & cats (16mm) also have a metal comb that i use on cody's ears.


 i have that also,and his pin brush,and slicker,i like his brushes.


----------



## Golden&Yorkie

*Great question*

I was wondering what size you guys use for the slicker, mars coat king, and Chris Christiansen?


----------



## Jige

All I have for BaWaaJige is a rake. I brush him up to 5x a week.


----------



## Jingers mom

I use an undercoat (pin) comb which is wonderful for getting rid of dead fur, and a slicker brush. I started using the pin comb about a month ago and when I brought Jinger to the groomer she was amazed and commented on how good I brushed her because she had hardly any undercoat problems. This undercoat comb has also cut down on the amount of golden fur on my floor. I've tried a lot of combs including the furminator (which cuts the fur) and this pin comb works the best.

Here's a link: http://www.dog.com/item/millers-forge-undercoat-pet-grooming-rake/190304/

This is the comb I use. It's Great!


----------



## Lola212

goldensrbest said:


> i have that also,and his pin brush,and slicker,i like his brushes.


What size pin brush do you like from his line? Also, not sure to go with the original or gold, etc.

Thanks!!


----------



## Umqueen33

I bit the bullet and bought a Furminator, after talking to a friend, who works at a vet. She swears by this. It is a little pricey, but can get it on sale at Petsmart or Petco. I hope this brush lives up to its name, because of the price haha


----------



## Bentleysmom

I used this on my last GR and now on Ky. It works great but you have to be *very* careful with it. I don't even allow my DH to use it because he doesn't pay as much attention as I think is necessary with the Furminator. I do love the end results though. Ky being Akita blows her coat twice a year :doh:



Umqueen33 said:


> I bit the bullet and bought a Furminator, after talking to a friend, who works at a vet. She swears by this. It is a little pricey, but can get it on sale at Petsmart or Petco. I hope this brush lives up to its name, because of the price haha


----------

